# stolen Wallet



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi guys n gals........had wallet pinched out of my van today and yup my membership card was in there (where else would it be) when is my renew due so i can get a new one pleaseeeeeeeeee fankoo gazz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> hi guys n gals........had wallet pinched out of my van today and yup my membership card was in there (where else would it be) when is my renew due so i can get a new one pleaseeeeeeeeee fankoo gazz


 Hi, thats TTOC dedication, had your wallet pinched & worried abour TTOC membership card. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys n gals........had wallet pinched out of my van today and yup my membership card was in there (where else would it be) when is my renew due so i can get a new one pleaseeeeeeeeee fankoo gazz
> ...


It would be top of mt list :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry Gazzer did not realise it was your van the sign writing on your van *Professional * gate installer threw me :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Sorry Gazzer did not realise it was your van the sign writing on your van *Professional * gate installer threw me :lol: :wink:


Twanker lol.......ok what about bloody card or renewal time ya bunch of pi55 takers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:wink:


Gazzer said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Gazzer did not realise it was your van the sign writing on your van *Professional * gate installer threw me :lol: :wink:
> ...


I'll get one out to you next time I post something


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fankoo andrew.......have a new member hopefully to bring to the quay this year

ps if i owe anything for replacemnet just shout and will dibs up on next meet m8ee or can pre pay xxx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks andy, new card arrived today sir xxx


----------

